# New mini donkey owner and have a question



## Larry (Jun 19, 2008)

We have male and female donkeys and are new at this. The male at times (when she lets him close enough) will bite her neck and hold on. Not sure what this means. She has only been with us about a week and he has been with us about a month.

Have a real problem with him when working in and around the pen. He picks up my tools and wants to carry them off, also digs up anything I put in the ground.

Thanks for any help

Larry


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Larry, and WELCOME to the forum.




How old is your male? It sounds like your male is a in tack jack? (not gelded) When he hangs onto and bites the neck of a jenny ..that is the jacks way of showing..affection.



( I could use a few different words here






) that is there way of letting the jenny know he wants to breed her. So if you dont want any foals..I would really suggest you separate them or have him gelded. If he is gelded you might have to buy a muzzle, some jacks when gelded late will have this tendency for a long time. Male donkeys (jacks) can become very aggressive with the females( jennys) at breeding time, so PLEASE be very careful.

You have to love the personalities of donkeys..they always want to be right up front and help with everything..weather we wont them to or not..sounds like your is full of mischief. Would love to see a pic of them. Corinne


----------



## Larry (Jun 19, 2008)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Hi Larry, and WELCOME to the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is 3 1/2 years old and she is 2 yr old and is suppose to be preg. She really takes care of her self and he is getting better--shows respect for her.

Thanks for your response

larry


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome Larry to the wonderful world of donkeys!!

My donkeys, a gelded jack and a jenny, both bite and hang on to each others necks, they actually "play" quite roughly.....

And I agree with Corinne, they do love to help, especially with a wagon full of manure, rocks or just about anything....if the water bucket is empty you never know where you will find it.





I've only been a donkey mom for a little over a year, and I can't imagine what I'd do with my time without them





Enjoy


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a jenny and a gelded boy, they both LOVE to bite on each other's necks! Just a donkey thing I'd guess? Oh and my boy is also one to grab everything 

Jessi


----------



## vetasst (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on your donkeys Larry.

They are the most wonderful creatures. Always keeping me on my toes. Hershey my little intact jack always "helps" me with what ever i am doing. If i have any tools he is always walking off with them, I have been known to play the "give me my stuff back game" while chasing him all over the pasture. When i am wearing a hat he always makes sure it is on straight for me. The wheel barrow is great cause he emptys it for me, usually before i am ready and water buckets are great cause he lets me know they are empty by taking them to the other end of the pasture.

Have a great time with them, they have more personality than you can imagine. I got my first donkey a year ago and couldn't ever be without them again.





Angie

and the

Candy Crew: Hershey, Butterfinger, Snickers and introducing Milk Dud



(born 6/20/08)


----------



## Larry (Jun 21, 2008)

vetasst said:


> Congrats on your donkeys Larry.
> 
> They are the most wonderful creatures. Always keeping me on my toes. Hershey my little intact jack always "helps" me with what ever i am doing. If i have any tools he is always walking off with them, I have been known to play the "give me my stuff back game" while chasing him all over the pasture. When i am wearing a hat he always makes sure it is on straight for me. The wheel barrow is great cause he emptys it for me, usually before i am ready and water buckets are great cause he lets me know they are empty by taking them to the other end of the pasture.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know I am not alone. Festus(Jack) is quite fun to be around, now Ellie is starting to push him out of the way to get her share of attention. I find my self going down and just standing around and let them come to me get the petting and scraching.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome from Missouri to the forum. I have had my minis for almost a year. I have a jenny and an intact jack. My jack will do the same thing to my little girl. When she is not in heat, she does not stand for it and she lets him know. When she is in heat, well you can just imagine. They are the most lovable pets that I have. I have really enjoyed them and you will enjoy yours. They have the greatest personalities.


----------



## horseplay (Jun 25, 2008)

If he is a jack you might want to separate them if you think she is going to foal. Another concern would be if you have children around, NEVER fully trust a jack, no matter how sweet he is. Good luck with your new donks.


----------



## Larry (Jun 26, 2008)

horseplay said:


> If he is a jack you might want to separate them if you think she is going to foal. Another concern would be if you have children around, NEVER fully trust a jack, no matter how sweet he is. Good luck with your new donks.



He is a Jack and we have to watch him closer than the jenny. So far he has only nipped me and my wife. It seems to donkey play, but bitting is still bad. She is not due until next march, so that is not a concern for awhile. She keeps him away when he starts to bother her. They are a lot of fun to be around and stated above will try to carry off anything.

Thanks for responding

Larry


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jun 26, 2008)

Sounds like the typical, loveable donks!





I raised them for several years, so had about 25 mature ones. The foals are just sooooo precious! They will croud around and "push" their way to the hand that's petting,



and always, always so "helpful", and everyone else has confirmed.

Do be prepared with a good strongly fenced area for mom and the new foal....when you re-intro them, watch carefully for any aggression toward the foal, especially if it is a male. Jacks can be very, very aggressive. I kept only one Jack and he did not run with the jennets but, fenced beside them. But, one he disliked. He broke thru and chased her one evening, she aborted a day later. Trust me, he was an easy to handle, broke to drive jack and was "another animal" at breeding time. They are strong beyond belief, so know that going into this adventure. Primarily breeding time, jack's become unreal!!!!!!!! They are, otherwise, great.

Don't have any now but, have often thought about getting a couple jennets because of their personality.

Enjoy!


----------



## horseplay (Jun 26, 2008)

Nipping is NEVER o.k. Not sure if you got after him for nipping at you two but you need too. Nipping this time and maybe a chunk missing from your arm or cheek the next time. I am not trying to be a downer but want you to fully be aware of what a jack can do. Better safe then sorry. Good Luck.


----------

